# Ventilo en folie!



## Won (22 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour!

Toujours dans ma série "Mes 1001 soucis depuis Léopard", j'ai un nouveau problème... qui n'a d'ailleurs peut-être rien à voir avec ledit Léopard, ne soyons pas injuste.

Chaque soir, mon ordi est programmé pour s'éteindre à 11h et se rallumer à 5h00 (voui, je suis une travaille-tôt!).
Mais, depuis quelques jours, quand je rentre dans mon bureau, je suis accueillie par un bruit de bébé hélico. Le ventilateur est fou, et l'ordi ne s'est pas allumé.

Il s'agit d'un G5 qui a 3 ou 4 ans, et qui, avant Léopard, était le plus agréable et le plus fiable des compagnons avant de se transformer en perpétuel grand malade...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à régler ce souci? Un grand merci! 

Won

PS: j'ai lu tout ce qui avait déjà été écrit sur les problèmes de ventilateur, mais rien ne correspond à mon souci... ne fut-ce que le modèle des ordis incriminés...


----------



## alibo (22 Janvier 2008)

bonjour,
je ne suis pas certain que ma réponse va faire avancer le schmilblick, mais ton post m'intéresse ; j'ai aussi un IMac G5 de 2 ans et demi (rev 3 donc) et il lui est arrivé 2 ou 3 fois le même souci que le tien ; après une mise à jour et la demande de redémarrer l'ordi : ventilateur en folie, et ça, longtemps (au bout de 20', je force l'extinction !) ; la seule solution a été à chaque fois de le laisser éteint pendant plusieurs heures :mouais: ...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (22 Janvier 2008)

Mon ami CINOCHE a eu ce problème 3 fois depuis l'achat de son iMac 24" début octobre 2007.
Solution: éteindre, tout (TOUT) débrancher, attendre qques minutes puis rallumer et tout reconnecter. Qui a mieux comme solution ?


----------



## Won (22 Janvier 2008)

Oui, c'est ce que je fais aussi: débrancher et rallumer. Mais nous soignons le symptôme, pas la cause... Donc.. que faire?


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (22 Janvier 2008)

Won a dit:


> Oui, c'est ce que je fais aussi: débrancher et rallumer. Mais nous soignons le symptôme, pas la cause... Donc.. que faire?



C'est vrai. Mais que faire ?
 Peut-être attendre la prochaine mise à jour imminente du LEOPARD  ...?


----------



## Won (22 Janvier 2008)

Et bien s'ils pouvaient avoir la bonne idée, dans leur mise à jour, de penser à mon ventilo et à ma webcam qui ne peut plus être réglée par le programme "macam" depuis que j'ai installé Léopard, ce serait bien agréable. Parce que là.. mon ordi... il me paraît bien pâlichon...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (23 Janvier 2008)

J'ai lu quelque part qu'une MAJ 10.5.2 serait imminente, espérons ...


----------



## claudius (26 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai le même problème avec Tiger (10.4.11). Sans doute une bonne dizaine de fois en plus d'un an, j'ai retrouvé mon G5 vrombrissant, la nuit dernière encore il m'a révéillé et j'ai du l'éteindre.

C'est un G5 1.8 de la première génération. Après relance, le phénomène ne recommence pas (immédiatement). C'est très aléatoire et je n'ai pas repéré d'élément déclenchant.

Amicalement.


----------



## Won (27 Janvier 2008)

Juste pour info, voici ce que je fais désormais. Chaque soir, j'éteins la bête. Mais je l'ai programmée pour qu'elle se rallume chaque matin à 5 heure, comme un grand. Depuis, je touche du bois: le ventilo fait sa sieste en silence, sans se prendre pour le clone d'un ouragan tropical...


----------



## Kiwi31 (27 Janvier 2008)

Un petit coup d'aspirateur dans la fente supérieure et un sur le ventilateur caché derrière le pied de l'imac n'arrangerait-il pas votre souci de ventilateur ?


----------



## Won (28 Janvier 2008)

ça, c'est peut-être une idée, tiens! Merci Kiwi, je vais tenter l'expérience...


----------



## lamidenis (28 Janvier 2008)

Won a dit:


> ça, c'est peut-être une idée, tiens! Merci Kiwi, je vais tenter l'expérience...



Tiens-moi au courant ! 
Je n'ai pas d'aspirateur mais c'est pas grave, je veux savoir quand même si ça marche...


----------



## cajera (29 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir, 
Je n'ai pas de solution, mais il m'arrive la même  chose. Mise en route du ventilateur à l'allumage d'un l'Imac 20' récent (novembre 2007) avec Tiger de manière aléatoire.
Solution : éteindre et le rallumer.


----------



## lamidenis (29 Janvier 2008)

cajera a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Je n'ai pas de solution, mais il m'arrive la même  chose. Mise en route du ventilateur à l'allumage d'un l'Imac 20' récent (novembre 2007) avec Tiger de manière aléatoire.
> Solution : éteindre et le rallumer.



Bon ben on sait juste que c'est pas une question d'âge... Le mien a deux ans (processeur IBM), sur Tiger aussi.


----------



## Won (2 Février 2008)

Lamidenis, je suis naaaavrée, mais le coup de l'aspirateur n'a pas été probant...


----------



## lamidenis (3 Février 2008)

Won a dit:


> Lamidenis, je suis naaaavrée, mais le coup de l'aspirateur n'a pas été probant...



Flûte !


----------



## vandykmarsu (3 Février 2008)

Hello, j'essaie d'apporter un grain de sel à ce post:

allez voir si votre firmware est à jour, selon certains cas et surtout pour les PW G5 ça peut aider


----------



## vandykmarsu (4 Février 2008)

Hello, voici un bin's que j'ai trouvé sur le site d'apple dans l'onglet support, en espérant que ça puisse faire avancer le schmilblick:

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=300341


----------



## thebiglebowsky (13 Février 2008)

Idem pour moi sur un PB G4 12" passé de 10.2.8 à 10.4.11 : le ventilo marche à fond avec parfois de légères vériations en intensité... problème jamais rencontré avec la 10.2.8...​


----------



## bonvars (15 Février 2008)

bonjour,

et bien j'ai presque le même problème. j'ai un ibook 800 MHz G3 qui commence à avoir un peu d'âge et depuis quelques temps mon ventilo débloque plein tube ! perso je ne l'ai jamais entendu se mettre en marche quand l'ordi est éteint mais certains jours c'est à l'allumage : il en faut 4 ou 5 pour pouvoir travailler dans le calme d'autres c'est après X minutes, voire heures de travail. je pensais que c'était dû à son âge !!! qu'il commençait à chauffer et qu'il allait me falloir commencer à jouer très sérieusement à la fourmi !
bizarre bizarre !


----------



## japo1806 (17 Février 2008)

bonsoir,

j'ai éteint, 
débranché,... bref fait comme décrit dans la note Appel mais rien n'y fait......

Dans les premières heures de fonctionnement cela ne l'a pas fait et j'ai fait des MAJ système et je crois que cela a commencer.

Comment retrouver les MAJ et les supprimer, je suis nouveau chez MAC.....

Avec vous d'autres tuyaux

Merci

Cordialement


----------



## McRoger (19 Février 2008)

J'ai eu la même chose avec mon mini.

Le reset du SMU a fonctionné, mais j'ai dû m'y prendre à 3 fois.

Pour la dernière, j'ai bien tout débranché, attendu 1-2 minutes avant de retenter le coup.


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (19 Février 2008)

Donc, jusqu'à ce jour, la seule méthode pour calmer les ventilateurs est "DEBRANCHE"  ...


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (19 Février 2008)

et deux minutes plus tard : REBRANCHE  :mouais:


----------



## lamidenis (23 Février 2008)

Nouveau coup de folie des ventilos de mon iMac G5 PPC (2 ans ce mois-ci), sauf que là ils se sont calmés tout seuls au bout de 2 minutes... sans que je fasse rien.  :mouais:


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (23 Février 2008)

lamidenis a dit:


> Nouveau coup de folie des ventilos de mon iMac G5 PPC (2 ans ce mois-ci), sauf que là ils se sont calmés tout seuls au bout de 2 minutes... sans que je fasse rien.  :mouais:



2 ans =2 minutes :love: 
3 ans =3 minutes ?

Bon, en fait, si çà le fait occasionnellement et que çà dure seulement 2 minutes ET que peu d'utilisateurs en souffrent ET que une mise à jour 10.5.3 peut toujours arranger les choses, je pense qu'il ne faut plus se casser la tête pour savoir le pourquoi.  FAUT VIVRE AVEC !


----------



## lamidenis (23 Février 2008)

AMBASSADOR a dit:


> une mise à jour 10.5.3 peut toujours arranger les choses


Sauf que je suis en 10.4.11 et que je compte y rester un petit moment... :rateau:


----------



## bonvars (27 Février 2008)

bonjour,

quant à moi je suis en ....10.2.8 alors pour le 10.5 il faudra attendre encore un moment ! j'ai contacté un centre apple que je connais qui m'a dit que cela venait certainement d'un pb de la carte mère ..... mais il faut voir ! je crois que, personnellement, je vais attendre qu'il explose :rateau: en faisant tous les jours des sauvegardes sur un disque externe au cas où en cas que ....
mais je suis preneuse d'une idée plus


----------



## Deleted member 11896 (2 Juin 2008)

Depuis les mises à jour Léopard (la 5.2 et la récente 5.3) il semble que les ventilateurs des iMac Intel 24" sont calmés. Je dis bien "il semble" en espérant que çà dure


----------



## jacquesx (2 Juin 2008)

bonjour,

même problème avec iMac 17" OS 10.4.11 de janvier 2007: en l'allumant par une journée très chaude de mai, le ventilo s'est muté en Ariane 5. Extinction, réallumage, réextinction, etc. rien n'y fit ... 
Oho me dis-je : "Et s'il avait simplement trop chaud ?" J'ai ouvert la fenêtre (la vraie, pas celle de l'écran) pendant 1 heure, et ai soufflé de l'air froid avec le sèche-cheveux pendant 2 minutes sur le caisson arrière ... Redémarrage ... et plus rien, le ventilo fonctionne normalement ! Peut-être aucun lien de cause à effet, mais il n'a plus jamais décollé. Evidemment, plus de forte chaleur non plus !  Attention, faut aspirer de temps en temps quand même sur le bureau, la poussière il a horreur...


----------



## blood_flower (3 Juin 2009)

Bon, je suis rassurée, mon G5 n'est pas en train de mourir, ouf... :rateau:

Je n'ai pas trouvé ici d'autres solutions que celle que j'avais déjà, à savoir débrancher... mais bon, je ne suis plus seule au monde !!!! 

Sinon, je n'ai pas trouvé le SMU reset button... shame on me... J'ai juste nettoyé à la bombe à air l'intérieur de la tour, et mon G5 remarche... (après 5 tentatives de débranchage non fructueuses).


----------



## blood_flower (17 Juin 2009)

Nouvel élément concernant mon G5 : il a refait le coup du ventilo... j'ai renettoyé la tour sans succès... toujours le ventilo... et je me suis rendue compte que j'avais laissé branché une clé USB avant d'éteindre le G5 hier soir... Or la dernière fois, j'avais aussi oublié une clé USB.

J'ai redébranché, enlevé la clé USB, attendu quelques minutes, rebranché, allumé... et ça marche !!!

Comment est-ce possible qu'un port USB qui, peut-être dysfonctionne, fasse ramer le ventilo ??? :mouais:

PS : j'ai laissé ce message pour info


----------

